# J.R Smith flops at workouts



## fugazy11 (Apr 28, 2004)

Heres what they had to say on espn insider...

You can not copy and paste entire or parts of "pay articles". What you may do is put the article in your own words and give us a link.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: THis is what happens when these young guys who havent even competed hard in college try to enter the league.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: THis is what happens when these young guys who havent even competed hard in college try to enter the league.


Yeah, like Lebron, he really sucks!


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Lebron isnt any where near J.R. Smith. The only high schooler that should get drafted should be in the top10 if you cant make it in the there they shouldnt be considered.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Lebron isnt any where near J.R. Smith. The only high schooler that should get drafted should be in the top10 if you cant make it in the there they shouldnt be considered.


His point is that you made a general statement about players who haven't played in college, which includes someone like James.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I know.Now I cleared that up.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Lebron isnt any where near J.R. Smith. The only high schooler that should get drafted should be in the top10 if you cant make it in the there they shouldnt be considered.


JR Smith got word just got word last week that he would be taken somewhere before 16. Now it's always possible he could blow it with a series of bad workouts, but he was quite possibly looking at a lottery pick. 

Your top 10 figure seems somewhat arbitrary to me. I think if you're going to be be a mid first rounder, that's plenty good enough.

Anyway, my point was just because you didn't go to college doesn't mean that you don't know how to work hard or that you can't contribute your first year. Lebron and Amare have been the last two ROYs.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/blazersblog/

A bit of info on this from Oregon Live's Blazers Blog.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If I was told I would be a top16 pick I would flop in a workout as well if it was for the Jazz.

I would absolutely not be surprised if JR Smith wants to avoid being drafted by the Jazz.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He could still be drafted by Denver (and what Big Amare said makes a bit of sense). 

Also, one bad workout is not going to determine anything. Playing against a guy like Andre Emmett (who is going to be trying to prove something, to pro scouts about his own draft position) only works to your disadvantage. These workouts are kind of blown out of proportion, because they are not 5 on 5. 

He will still be taken in the first round.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Didn't Villuaneva have a similar thing happen to him last year then pulled out?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ha. Andre Emmett is probably the last guy you want to go up against in a workout. He's underrated and has something to prove. You come in half***ed, it's going to look very bad.

I think it's funny that these high schoolers are getting matched up against 4 year guys in workouts. Telfair got Nelson, and Smith got Emmett.

Maybe someone will work Howard against Okafor next.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

he can't pull out though he has hired an agent


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Charlie*

According to people who are supposively close to Charlie, he had two late first round guarantees. He chose to go to school for a few years instead.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> If I was told I would be a top16 pick I would flop in a workout as well if it was for the Jazz.
> 
> I would absolutely not be surprised if JR Smith wants to avoid being drafted by the Jazz.


Could be. Dwayne Wade got totally dominated by Barbarosa in a workout. He was dogging it because he knew he wasn't going to Memphis. Nobody could have told me he would turn in the rookie year he did...


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Repeat...

Enjoy the roller coaster ride guys. One workout shouldn't make or break ANY player. If you are using a player's workout to solely gauge his potential as an NBA player then you are not doing your job. 

Would it make a difference to know that in his previous workouts he supposedly looked great? Get ready, b\c you are going to hear a lot of this sort of stuff on a lot of different players


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

I don't think there is anything wrong with a HSer having a work out with a 4year college player. I would personally love to see Howard and Okafor play one on one, since there both competing for the #1 pick. Doesn't J.R workout for Boston next? I heard its against Dorell Wright


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> If I was told I would be a top16 pick I would flop in a workout as well if it was for the Jazz.
> 
> I would absolutely not be surprised if JR Smith wants to avoid being drafted by the Jazz.


What's the point in going to the workout at all then? Workouts aren't mandatory.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Workouts are scheduled before...

JR Smith got that news only after one of his recent workouts.


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

J.R. is working out for ATL today with Snyder and Luke


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think Big Amare's right on this one, remember prior to the 2002 draft there was a workout between Amare Stoudamire and Ryan Humphrey, and reports came out that Humphrey destroyed Amare? Looking at the two as players, it's not even a comparison.

I think you have to take the workouts with a grain of salt, if a player dissapoints in one and is good in others, you pay no attention to the bad workout.. but if it was a series of bad workouts, that's when you have to pay attention.


----------



## IAMGREAT (May 22, 2003)

I blame the scouts for this one. They told the boy he'd be a guaranteed millionaire because he could shoot from halfcourt, which is pretty useless anyway. Now that these scouts realize what I've been sayin' for a while now, he'll end up on the short end of this deal. Damn shame.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

That workout was reported in an Orlando paper however. Trying to set a smokescreen and hope Amare drops.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Didn't Villuaneva have a similar thing happen to him last year then pulled out?


This is different because Villanueva didn't sign with an agent. JR Smith already has so theres nothing he can do if he continues to work out like this. And one more thing...it's beyond me that everyone thinks Smith is flopping for the sole purpose of not being drafted by the Jazz. Unless he's different than I thought he was, he takes every work out seriously. I would. It's the NBA....I'm sure all of you realize how many people would do ANYTHING just to have a shot at the pros. That's a ridiculous statement.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I heard Dorell Wright took JR to the butter during the Boston workout. 

Hopefully he did better for the Hawks. If the Celtics don't take Dorell at 15, I will be royally pissed.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

HKF,

He didn't do that well in Atlanta either. According to a reporter that was there, he was outplayed by Kirk Snyder, Luke Jackson, and Rickey Minard.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Where DOES HongKongFooey get those avatars?

:groucho:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> Could be. Dwayne Wade got totally dominated by Barbarosa in a workout. He was dogging it because he knew he wasn't going to Memphis. Nobody could have told me he would turn in the rookie year he did...


One of the main reasons I don't trust work outs. They are way to political.

Sort of like when a talented Euro declares for the draft than all of a sudden you see their minutes drop and news of them fighting their coaches pop up.

Like Uros Slokar.


----------

